# one18th.com Is the site ever coming back?



## Kevin McInnis (Dec 23, 2008)

This was in my opinion the best site for small scale R/C . Does anyone know if its coming back/the status of it?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Kevin McInnis said:


> This was in my opinion the best site for small scale R/C . Does anyone know if its coming back/the status of it?


YOU GOT A PM..:thumbsup:


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

I never heard of it BUT a site for the mini 1/18 cars would be great. 

Davon can you shed some light on this ????


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

TBRC1 said:


> I never heard of it BUT a site for the mini 1/18 cars would be great.
> 
> Davon can you shed some light on this ????


YOU GOT A PM TOO...:thumbsup:


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it a secret???


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

trerc said:


> Is it a secret???


Naw, you have a PM.


----------



## GT2 (May 15, 2008)

Can I have a PM too? Please


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

can i get one two im looking into buying a losi late model these thing look great


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

GT2 said:


> Can I have a PM too? Please





wrenchhead said:


> can i get one two im looking into buying a losi late model these thing look great


check your PMs :thumbsup:


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Wrenchhead I have just recently gotten mine and look forward to racing it. I have driven one and they are a blast !


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

yes realy what did happen with that site


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

http://one18th.proboards106.com/index.cgi
NEW 1 18th site


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

wow said i was banned and i have never been there before


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Why go to another site when you can get all the info on HobbyTalk?!?!


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

okracer said:


> wow said i was banned and i have never been there before


lol - that's impossible


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> Why go to another site when you can get all the info on HobbyTalk?!?!



because, just like you do, we all go to various forums because none have everything










_edit = looks like you joined_ :wave:


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well like I told wrenchhead......I have driven one and now I have raced mine. It did real good on the dirt it's first time out. It did even better on the carpet the next day..............................till that bumps and lift with another car. When the right rear tire hit the track again...........anyone ever hear a mini late model stock diff suffer a quick and painful death ??????


----------

